
Generating quines in Ruby - mlen
http://blog.chaps.io/2015/10/01/generating-quines-in-ruby.html
======
stevepike
If you haven't done it, I highly recommend trying to write a quine without
looking at any answers. I wrote maybe the most gross one possible
([http://scpike.com/2013/10/19/a-ruby-
quine.html](http://scpike.com/2013/10/19/a-ruby-quine.html)) but it was still
a really cool aha moment when I got it working.

